# Bolens 5020H hydro



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

I guys im new here and heard good feedback from this tractor forum so i hope you can help me solved my bolens problem, first of all it is a 5120H with the 20hp kohler engine and hydraulic hi/low rear end i think its a eaton 11... just bought this tractor from a guy who could not get it to run, I fixed the engine problem but now the tractor doesn't seem to want to move it barely moves seems like it as low oil pressure or something so i changed the trans oil and oil filter with recomended oil from manual and it seems to have help a bit but still wont move. also power steering seams slow too


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like your hydraulic pump may not be pumping sufficient fluid. May need a kit for your pump. I would contact Sam's Bolens and discuss with them.

http://samsbolens.com/files/5019H-5020H.pdf

http://samsbolens.com/


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

On an Eaton11, you can hook a hydraulic gauge up to check the charge pump pressure. The connection point is at the filter base. Page 14 - figure 18 in the PDF below

https://www.toro.com/getpub/6888


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> On an Eaton11, you can hook a hydraulic gauge up to check the charge pump pressure. The connection point is at the filter base. Page 14 - figure 18 in the PDF below
> 
> https://www.toro.com/getpub/6888


Great im gonna chek on that do you matter to know what size fitting i need to test thru that port ?


Bob Driver said:


> On an Eaton11, you can hook a hydraulic gauge up to check the charge pump pressure. The connection point is at the filter base. Page 14 - figure 18 in the PDF below
> 
> https://www.toro.com/getpub/6888


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I believe it's 1/4 NPT..... Look for a pipe plug on the outboard side of the filter base. I believe charge pump pressure is 30-90 PSI, check the manual to be sure.


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Great thanks il try that and il let you guys know !!


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> I believe it's 1/4 NPT..... Look for a pipe plug on the outboard side of the filter base. I believe charge pump pressure is 30-90 PSI, check the manual to be sure.


Ok little update , looked for the plug to put the oil gauge in but theres nothing. I took the oil filter base out and seen no plug at all and all hose are jic . Is it ok if i just use a t connector on the filter to test ? Also do i test on the inlet or outlet of the filter ?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep..... Did you look at the PDF??


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep..... Did you look at the PDF??


I did look at the pdf but mine seems to be a bit different might not be the same year i don't know. Il have to get some jic connector tomorow because theres no pipe tread on the filter housing . Also do i connect the gauge on the inlet or outlet of the filter housing ??


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Needs to hook into the charge pump outlet line. The outlet line was a steel tube and the inlet was regular R100 hose on the ones I've seen


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Needs to hook into the charge pump outlet line. The outlet line was a steel tube and the inlet was regular R100 hose on the ones I've seen


Perfect il hook that up tomorow and get back for the results thanks for the help bob


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Alright took a reading of the charge pump and i get 20psi on the gauge... but when i take the pressure gauge out theres some air pressure that commes out ... is there a way to bleed the system of air ? Maybe that what cause me troubles ??


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Possible the shaft seal is leaking and letting air in. Do see where the cooling fan is on the drive shaft? Behind that fan is the pump. Grab ahold of the shaft by that universal joint and see if you can wiggle that shaft up or down or side to side. If you can than that's probably where your air is getting into the pump. Many times those universal joints don't ever get greased and the shaft starts to wobble which takes out the bearing and seal.


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Cvans said:


> Possible the shaft seal is leaking and letting air in. Do see where the cooling fan is on the drive shaft? Behind that fan is the pump. Grab ahold of the shaft by that universal joint and see if you can wiggle that shaft up or down or side to side. If you can than that's probably where your air is getting into the pump. Many times those universal joints don't ever get greased and the shaft starts to wobble which takes out the bearing and seal.





Cvans said:


> Possible the shaft seal is leaking and letting air in. Do see where the cooling fan is on the drive shaft? Behind that fan is the pump. Grab ahold of the shaft by that universal joint and see if you can wiggle that shaft up or down or side to side. If you can than that's probably where your air is getting into the pump. Many times those universal joints don't ever get greased and the shaft starts to wobble which takes out the bearing and seal.


alright i just checked and there is a small play in the shaft end where the fan is ... it might me just the problem ... are they rebuildable ? Im gonna take it out and chek it out .. are the parts hard to find ?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Bolens-5020H said:


> are they rebuildable ?


The seals were a common size but I can't remember what there is for a bushing or bearing in there. Been a long time ago but I think you just unbolt the front of the charge pump and slide it off the shaft. Try not to pull the shaft out of the pump. 
Search for a parts breakdown. My book went with the last one I sold.


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Cvans said:


> The seals were a common size but I can't remember what there is for a bushing or bearing in there. Been a long time ago but I think you just unbolt the front of the charge pump and slide it off the shaft. Try not to pull the shaft out of the pump.
> Search for a parts breakdown. My book went with the last one I sold.


Alright i took appart the cover of the charge pump there is a seal in the cap but is the shaft supposed to kove forward and backwards? Mine as a about 1/4" of loose


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Good question and I don't have an answer. From memory I wouldn't think so. 1/4" sounds like a lot.


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Cvans said:


> Good question and I don't have an answer. From memory I wouldn't think so. 1/4" sounds like a lot.


Took the pump out and replaced the seals ... they where no signs of wear or broken pieces ... so i put it back on the tractor ... now before i start it and try it again is there any way i can bleed the system to make shure there is no air trapt inside the system ??


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't recall having to purge the air. Like I said it's been many years. If you lubed things during assembly you should be fine. Is the Bolens in where it's warm?


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes its in my heated garage


Cvans said:


> I don't recall having to purge the air. Like I said it's been many years. If you lubed things during assembly you should be fine. Is the Bolens in where it's warm?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Bolens-5020H said:


> Yes its in my heated garage


I would think it should pick up prime and purge itself.


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

When i bought the tractor one of the two lever of aux hydraulic in the front was sticking in the valve ... is it possible that something in the valve is sticked. I put some penetrant on the valve cylinder and it got loose from sticking is it possible theres something sticked inside the valve that it send oil staight to tank and thats why i have no hydraulic pressure


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

It's not uncommon for those to stick if they haven't been used. One of mine was stuck also. As I recall there are no o-rings inside the valve and they rely on zero tolerance to keep them from leaking or bypassing. This is the reason that very little corrosion is needed to seize them. If it's locked in the center position I wouldn't think it would affect the hydraulics. Check ebay to find a replacement.


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Cvans said:


> It's not uncommon for those to stick if they haven't been used. One of mine was stuck also. As I recall there are no o-rings inside the valve and they rely on zero tolerance to keep them from leaking or bypassing. This is the reason that very little corrosion is needed to seize them. If it's locked in the center position I wouldn't think it would affect the hydraulics. Check ebay to find a replacement.


Ok well i got it unstuck with some rust prentrant ... i just wanted to know it this could be my problem for no hydraulic pressure since it could be stuck in tank return position


----------



## Bolens-5020H (Dec 22, 2020)

Alright guys been a while since i posted , i took the eaton 11 apart and changed the seals, trans works forward and reverse only thing when i release the pedal it moves slowly forward. I tried ajusting the linkage but nothing changed ... when i hold the breaks it will stop but it feels like theres some pressures created and it pushed the tractor even with the breaks on ... is there any breather or something to doo ??


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you have an operators manual? That would be an excellent place to start. Mine went with the last one I sold.


----------

